# Madrid Open 2010



## amostay2004 (Oct 19, 2010)

Next weekend
http://sites.google.com/site/madridopenrubik/home

So I heard about this from Edouard yesterday and was interested cos I've always wanted to see Spain, and thankfully EasyJet prices are still reasonable!

Probably not many Spanish on this forum, but is anyone reading this going? Would be nice to get to know some of you


----------



## nccube (Oct 19, 2010)

I might be going!
EDIT: Make your inscription soon, it's next week.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 19, 2010)

Awesome! Do you know where most people will be staying? The hotel recommended on the website is too expensive  I'll probably just get a hostel somewhere in the city..gonna do some travelling after the comp as well


----------



## nccube (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't know, just google it. I think there must be a cheap hotel out there. I don't know exactly if im going though


----------



## Kurama (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi!

I talked with some Cubers, and most of them will stay here:
Hotel F&G de los Reyes *** (web)
Av. Castilla la Mancha 54 28700 San Sebastian de los Reyes. Madrid (España)

it's the 4rth hotel that recomends the organisers, is the cheapest, and the nearest hotel to the venue

Best Regards, hope see you there!! ^^

edit *Also try to talk with the organisers, they maybe can have someone at their home

Edit again: I'll talk with some cubers from Madrid, asking them if someone have a free bed for you


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks! I would like to contact some Spanish cubers but they're not on this forum and there is no Spanish cube forum..what is the best way to contact them? 
And I would love if someone has space for me to sleep (on the floor or kitchen sink, doesn't matter ) 

Will check out the hotel, thanks again!


----------



## Kurama (Oct 19, 2010)

Lol¿?

This is the spanish most important forum: http://rubikaz.com/foro/
and this is the second most important:http://www.darubik.com/foro/



Also there are some Spanish cubers that are looking for room mates at the hotel

PS: I think there aren't much Spanish cubers in this forum; maybe beacuse our English level is really poor


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 19, 2010)

:fp at myself. I googled "Spanish rubik's cube" and nothing interesting came up so I assumed there is no forum 

Will check out the forum, though I have to google translate everything 

edit: Just booked my flight tickets! Waiting for my name to appear on the competitor's page


----------



## Mr.Toad (Nov 1, 2010)

Kanneti won with an average of 10.9x. Chambon 2nd. Rodrigo Septién 3rd.
Also, Kanneti did an 9.9x avg on the second round.

Amos Tay did a 1:02 blindfolded solve, and 4/4 multi-blind. Congrats!


----------



## Kurama (Nov 1, 2010)

I add:

ER clock single: by Ernesto Fernandez
ER clock Average: by Javier Tirado

I don't remember the times...


----------



## Mr.Toad (Nov 1, 2010)

Oh, yes. It was like 6.4x single and 7.6x avg.


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 1, 2010)

Does anyone have Pau or his friends´ number? I´m supposed to meet with them today but cant´t find them


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 1, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Does anyone have Pau or his friends´ number? I´m supposed to meet with them today but cant´t find them


 
His e-mail is [email protected] if that helps?


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 1, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> His e-mail is [email protected] if that helps?


 
Thanks, but they´re somewhere in the city now probably, and I can only contact them by phone. Don´t think they have smart phones to go online


----------



## Kurama (Nov 1, 2010)

Amos, Pau is in Barcelona; we left Madrid yesterday night
I sent you a message with Pau number and his friend Erik


----------



## CuberosDeRubik (Nov 1, 2010)

Hello! I'm Pau. Sorry Amos i was sleeping because i was very tired. I send to you one sms saying that i don't have any bilbao cuber's phone. Sorry. 

Ernesto Fernandez did ER single was 6.36 like as Yu sajima.


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 1, 2010)

Ugh..yea there was a bit of confusion on my part. I thought I was going out with Pau and his friends..anyway I sent a message to Erik..hope we can still meet before they leave!


----------



## cisco (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi

some of the pics I took during the Open in my flicker:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ciscorbk

Sorry I don't have any pic of Amos' impressive 1.02 BLD

Enjoy!


----------



## zase (Nov 2, 2010)

Here are the results: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=MadridOpenRubik2010

If you find any mistake, please contact me asap.


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 3, 2010)

Wow I didn't realise Kanetti did OH avg ER in the first round!

Kanetti <3


----------



## Erik from Spain (Nov 3, 2010)

I Amos sorry im in Bilbao i left Madrid on monday,After seeing that you were not  see you in the next Spanish Championship!


----------



## cisco (Nov 3, 2010)

Amos' BLD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CBSI3QJxcM

I don't know who recorded it, Pau posted it in the Spanish forum.

I love your blindfold 

EDIT: I just realized it was YOU who uploaded it. ME = FAIL


----------

